# [US/EU] Afterburst - simply awesome gbit & unmetered, from $8.50 END OF SUMMER PROMO



## Afterburst-Charlie (Aug 26, 2013)

Afterburst specializes in unmetered VPS solutions, check out our site @ *http://afterburst.com/*! We’re over three years old with hundreds of extremely happy clients, and try to take a personal approach to VPS hosting 

*Why choose us?*
We love our clients, and our clients love our service! We've got a list of feedback from clients both old & new on our website: *http://afterburst.com/why-afterburst*

*All VPS's come with:*
+ 1 IPv4 (more available with justification, unlimited IPv6 within reason)
+ Unmetered bandwidth on a shared 1Gbps port (Please consult our fair usage policy: here)
+ Your flavour of Linux - click here for list
+ SolusVM control panel
+ One free central backup slot
+ *99.99*% uptime guarantee & support SLA - view sla

*Locations:*
+ *Miami, USA*
 - Looking Glass: us.lg.afterburst.com
 - Datacenter: CoreSite Miami

+ *Nuremburg, Germany*
 - Looking Glass: de.lg.afterburst.com
 - Datacenter: Deutscherrnkarree Nuremburg

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
 


*Micro* - $10/m
+ 1GB RAM (Guaranteed)
+ 30GB Disk Space
+ *Unmetered Bandwidth*
+ 2 CPU Cores
+ *USA Sign Up >> @ $10/month $8.50/m*
+ *Germany Sign Up >> @ $10/month $8.50/m*

*Mini* - $15/m
+ 1.5GB RAM (Guaranteed)
+ 50GB Disk Space
+ *Unmetered Bandwidth*
+ 2 CPU Cores
+ *USA Sign Up >> @ $15/month $12.75/m*
+ *Germany Sign Up >> @ $15/month $12.75/m*

*Med* - $20/m
+ 2GB RAM (Guaranteed)
+ 70GB Disk Space
+ *Unmetered Bandwidth*
+ 3 CPU Cores
+ *USA Sign Up >> @ $20/month $17/m*
+ *Germany Sign Up >> @ $20/month $17/m*

*Big* - $25/m
+ 2.5GB RAM (Guaranteed)
+ 100GB Disk Space
+ *Unmetered Bandwidth*
+ 4 CPU Cores
+ *USA Sign Up >> @ $25/month $21.25/m*
+ *Germany Sign Up >> @ $25/month $21.25/m*

*Huge* - $30/m
+ 3GB RAM (Guaranteed)
+ 130GB Disk Space
+ *Unmetered Bandwidth*
+ 4 CPU Cores
+ *USA Sign Up >> @ $30/month $25.50/m*
+ *Germany Sign Up >> @ $30/month $25.50/m*

 

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

Our hostnodes have the following specifications:


+ 3.3-3.7 Ghz Xeon E3-1230v2
+ 16GB ECC DDR3
+ 4x1TB x RAID10
+ 1Gbps to Internet

The discount will last for the lifetime of the service, but it will only be available for a limited time, so order soon!

If you've got any questions or wish to request more information, feel free to contact us via  this form or send us an email at [email protected]


----------



## MannDude (Aug 26, 2013)

May want to fix your formatting, otherwise great offer. Good luck!


----------



## drmike (Aug 26, 2013)

Unmetered?  Welcome to the offer party!


----------



## peterw (Aug 26, 2013)

Any 256 MB plans?


----------



## Afterburst-Charlie (Aug 26, 2013)

peterw said:


> Any 256 MB plans?


Please send us an email and we'd be happy to help!


----------

